# O Cavaleiro Andante chegou lá!!



## Vanda

Nosso Ariel Cavaleiro - que não é das trevas - quase que deu uma de mineiro (deve ser a influência de estar morando na terrinha) 
e passou de 1000 posts enquanto eu pestanejava!
Você foi uma ótima aquisição pra nosso fórum, Ariel. Sempre presente e sempre com considerções para balançar com a gente!

Obrigada em nome do fórum! ​Bjim,

Vanda


----------



## Nonstar

Parabéns Ariel! E com belos "posts"!
Pro alto e avante!!


----------



## machadinho

Parabéns, Ariel! E morando na terrinha!
Obrigado pelas contribuições também.


----------



## neuronupheaval

Parabéns.
Espero que sobreviva até os 3560 posts.


----------



## Nonstar

Se ele não tomar cuidado com o café que for tomar na casa dos outros, pode ser que não dure tanto.


----------



## marta12

Parabén Ariel! 1000 posts e sempre interessantes. Boa!!!


----------



## Bahiano

Parabéns Ariel!
É bom ter um Ariel aqui. Assim, o site fica sempre limpo...


----------



## Istriano

Parabéns e por favor escreva mais.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Bahiano said:


> Parabéns Ariel!
> É bom ter um Ariel aqui. Assim, o site fica sempre limpo...


Estou me sentindo um desinfetante... . Obrigado a todos pela atenção. Depois chamo vocês pro bolo. Não vai ter cafezinho, juro.


----------



## Vanda

Mas vinho, vai, né?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

A Vanda leva o/a champagne.


----------



## Nanon

Música!



> yo quiero ser como Ariel
> yo quiero ser como él
> que escribe, canta,  diseña
> y hasta le baila ballet
> yo quiero ser como Ariel
> yo quiero ser  como él
> porque hoy todas las chiquitas
> están loquitas por él
> si yo  fuera como Ariel
> cuantas cosas iba a tener
> hoy por hoy yo no las  tengo
> porque no soy como él


----------



## SãoEnrique

Parabéns Ariel


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Nanon said:


> Música!


Gracias, Nanon. Me gustó mucho la canción, aunque sé que nadie quiere ser como yo.


----------



## Bahiano

Epa epa! Vc trocou seu Avatar... agora o gatinho virou gatão, hein?


----------



## neuronupheaval

Eu dispenso álcool, estou tomando medicação (des)controlada.

Café forte e fraco eu adoro, mas pizzas de 47 sabores me deixam tentado; o problema é que minha religião não permite comer pizza desse jeito, não.


----------



## Nonstar

neuronupheaval said:


> Eu dispenso álcool, estou tomando medicação (des)controlada.
> 
> Café forte e fraco eu adoro, mas pizzas de 47 sabores me deixam tentado; o problema é que minha religião não permite comer pizza desse jeito, não.



O café fraco na verdade é um _chafé_, marca registrada de Minas Gerais (sorry Vanda ). Já a pizza de 47 sabores é ainda um projeto, só foi possível 13 sabores até agora. Número cabalístico? Não sei. Pode ser que a pessoa se confunda e perca a noção do que está comendo, não se sabe no que vai dar.
Nunca dispense álcool! Principalmente no carnaval.


----------

